# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Kā pievienot Makitai joistiku?

## Sokrats

Kāds nevarētu dot padomu vienā štellē? Gribu uztaisīt stūres pastiprinātāju kvadraciklam, par pamatu izmantojot 12 V akumulatora urbjmašīnu, kurai pievienots joistiks. Lai ar joistiku varētu mainīt virzienu, atlaižot motors apstātos, turklāt saglabāt slēdža skārienjūtību, kas tam urbjmašīnas slēdzim jau ir. Respektīvi, - pastumjot joistika sviru vienā virzienā mazāk, urbis grieztos lēni, un otrādi - pastum joistika sviru vairāk - arī uzrbis sāk griezties ātrāk. Atlaiž sviru vaļā - urbjmašīnas motors apstājas.
Nu tā kaut kā...  ::  Vai tas ir izdarāms? Un vai varētu derēt šī svira Joystick with switch, IP65.
P.s. Kāpēc man vajadzīga tāda sarežģīta kibernētika tādai vienkāršai pariktei kā kvadracikls? Tāpēc, ka vizinos apkārt ratos un man ir sasodīti švakas roķeles.  ::  Elektriskie rati ir mazjaudīgs, ne-velkošs un ne-ekstrēms izgudrojums, tāpēc sapnis ir pielāgot braucamo ar iekšdedzes dzinēju.

----------


## Vinchi

Man šķiet diezgan sarežģīta padarīšana jo neatradīsi netā kaut kādu gatavu šādu projektu.
Nezinu kā darbojas īsti mašīnas elektriskie stūres pastiprinātāji un cik lieli pēc izmēra tie ir bet varbūt var padomāt par kaut ko tādu.

----------


## Vikings

Vai nav vieglāk pielāgot kādu mašīnas stūres pastiprinātāju kaut vai hidraulisko, ja dampis iet uz benzīna dzinēja? To visu var uztaisīt, bet ja nav īsti sajēgas par elektroniku tad diez vai kas nopietns sanāks.

----------


## Epis

Ir visvisādas gatavās elektronikas plates, bet  lai kautko kāds piemeklētu vaig precīzi zināt motora tipu, vismaz ar to ir jāsāk.

ir kautkur dzirdēts par CNC elektroniku kur ar Joistiku var kustināt asis, tākā to vadību gatavu atrast noteikti ka var, un tākā precizitāte tur nav vadzīga tad var mierīgi ņemt kādu lētāko variantu.

----------


## Vinchi

Epi nevajag runāt muļķības vai tu tici ka cilvēks kuram nav dižas zināšanas par elektroniku uztaisīs elektrisko stūres pastiprinātāju?

Vienkāršāk kādā šrotā dabūt mašīnas stures pastiprinātāju.

----------


## Sokrats

Es laikam neprecīzi izteicos, tāpēc sajaucu visiem galvas.  ::  Tas monstrs *Makita+joistics* kalpos nevis kā stūres pastiprinātājs, bet gan kā autonoma stūrēšanas sistēma. Makitas patronai galā mazu zobratu, otru daudz lielāku zobratu pie kvadras stūres, tos abus savieno ar ķēdi un ... Nu un tad skatīsies, kas sanāks.  ::  Pēc idejas urbim (kura virzienus un ātrumu regulē joistiks) vajadzētu grozīt stūri. Tā kaut kā... Pēc tāda principa taču darbojas daudzas mehāniskās ierīces - vadības svira (joistiks)+ reduktors+ elektromotors + lieta, kas jāpariež vai jāpastumj. Galvenā problēma - kādu un kā joistiku pievienot tai urbjmašīnai.

P.s. Paldies, ka neaprēcāt mani par nezināšanu un par tādu varbūt utopisku projektu.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, problēma jau ir tāda - var jau vienkārši pielāgot paša urbja vadības pogu, bet nebūs pozīcijas atpakaļsaites. Būs aptuveni tā - piemēram, ar kloķi pagriež riteņus uz labo pusi un lai tos iztaisnotu, nepietiek kloķi nolikt vidusstāvoklī, bet tas vēl ir jāpagriež pa kreisi laiiztaisnotu riteņus un tad kloķis jānoliek pa vidu. Ar laiku jau piešautos braukt, bet kopumā liekas diezgan neērti. Risinājums - nepieciešama diezgan specifiska servo sistēma kurai papildus motoram vēl nāk pocis vai enkoderis uz lielā zobrata, kas skatās reālo stūres pozīciju un uztur to atbilstoši kloķa stāvoklim. Iespējams, ka tādas sistēmas ir pieejamas jau gatavas. Katrā ziņā lūgt kādam uztaisīt var sanākt diezgan dargi kā nekā custom made elektronika un ne kurš katrs tādu sistēmu sakarīgi būtu spējīgs uztaisīt. Jāpameklē kāds gatavs risinājums.

----------


## abergs

Viens variants:
[attachment=0:eyixf8fl]Joystick.gif[/attachment:eyixf8fl]
Vienīgi nebūs gatavas elektroniskas shemas,kas pārslēgs releju gan pie maziem
apgriezieniem, gan pilnas jaudas.Būs jātaisa no nulles.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Faktiski precīzi tas kas autoram ir vajadzīgs - atrodas googlē zem nosaukuma   RC SERVO.
Radiovadāmajā modelismā izmanto stūres srevo ar viduspunktu, ātruma regulēšanu gan elektriskajiem motoriem, gan iekšdedzes dzinējiem.
Pie kam elektrisko motoru dzinēji un to kontrolieri ir DIEZGAN jaudīgi. Līdz pat 100A x 12V, gan kolektoru gan brušless motoriem.
Vienīgā problēma - modelismā servomehānismi ir maximāli mazi un viegli. lai grozītu stūri kvadram nāksies taisīt lielizmēra kloni,  kur elektromotors būs no autologu tīrītāja vai auto radiātora ventilātora. Ar labu RC pulti projekts varētu maksāt ap 100Ls.

----------


## M_J

Varbūt mana doma ir no sērijas "Epis-style", bet es, darba dēļ būdams saistīts ar auto elektroniku, mēģinātu par pamatu izmantot elektrisko stūres pastiprinātāju, kāds ir piemēram opelim vai A klases mersim. Aiz tā iemesla, ka tie jau konstruktīvi paredzēti minētajai funkcijai. Vajadzētu papētīt, kā to verķi no pastiprinātāja var pārvērst par pilnvērtīgu stūrēšanas rīku. Jauni tie verķi, protams, maksā lielu naudu, bet tā ir samērā plīstoša un sarežģīti remontējama lieta,  tāpēc pieļauju varbūtību ka kādā servisā kāds beigts kaut kur pie miskastes mētājas.  Izbeidzas tam verķim elektronika, kura esošajā veidā tāpat nav šim projektam izmantojama, tāpēc varētu izmantot mehānisko daļu, bet nosvilušo elektroniku aizstāt ar savu. Vienkārši tas noteikti nebūs. Katrā ziņā tas nav iesācēju līmeņa projekts, bet realizēts tas noteikti strādātu daudz labāk par urbjmašīnas versiju. Patiesībā, salīdzinot, kādas jaudas ir šādiem stūres pastiprinātājiem, un kādas jaudas urbjmašīnām, rodas stipras šaubas vai urbjmašīnas motoriņš būs spējīgs tikt ar šo uzdevumu galā.

----------


## Sokrats

Liels paldies par idejām!
Tas, ko Vikings rakstīja par pozīcijas atpakaļsaiti, lieka aizdomāties par to, ka tie riteņi tiešām paši no sevis nenostāsies taisnā pozīcijā - nāksies grozīt joistiku uz vella paraušanu un piešauties. Bet piešaušanās un pielāgošanās ir mans otrais vārds.  :: 
Liels paldies arī par uzzīmēto shēmu - varbūt, ka noderēs, kad sākšu to visu likt kopā. Vispār jau piekrītu M_J par to, ka vajadzētu izmantot jau gatavas, tam paredzētas lietas, pārvēršot pastiprinātāju par pilnvērtīgu stūrēšanas rīku. Visādi tādi brīnumi jau ir nopērkami gatavi. Piemēram, šis Superfourin (bildē), kuram ir jaudīgs hibrīda motors, turklāt tas viss vadās ar vienu joistiku. Vienīgais, ka tas urīnkrāsas brīnums maksā 30 000 EUR.  ::  Man drusku par īsu, jo es cenšos šajā projektā iekļauties kādos 1500 Ls. Bet gan jau. Jebkurā gadījumā - vēlreiz paldies ar idejām!
[attachment=0:179jr8sk]Superfourin.jpg[/attachment:179jr8sk]

----------


## M_J

Apzvanīju kolēģus. Nedēļas laikā noskaidrosies, varbūt varēšu par velti piedāvāt opeļa elektrisko stūres pastiprinātāju ar nosprāgušu elektroniku. Vienkārši kolēģis nevarēja atcerēties, vai ir to jau izmetis, vai vēl ne.

----------


## M_J

Ok, par opeli vēl nezinu, bet varu solīt no KIA. Pie tam strādājošus un vairākus. Mainīti jaunām mašīnām "pa garantiju", tāpēc, ka stūres mehānismā parādījies kaut kāds klikšķis, kas mašīnu saimniekiem nav paticis. Vienīgā problēma - Rīgā būšu tikai pēc nedēļas, un tad varēšu tos savākt un vēl jāvienojas, kā tos nogādāt tālāk.

----------


## Sokrats

Suoper! *Paldies, M_J* ! Ne uz ko tādu pat necerēju. Par kaut kādiem termiņiem vari neuztraukties - nedēļa šurp vai turp neko neizsaka, jo doma ir tāda - pa ziemas mēnešiem ievākt informāciju un padomus (kas izrādās ir ļoti svarīgi un vērtīgi), sapirkt visu nepieciešamo, un tikai pavasarī visu to likt kopā. Jo pa ziemu jau tāpat nebraukšu - traki nepatīk aukstums.  :: 
Vēlreiz - liels paldies!!!

----------

